# how many fishes do you have



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

tell me the number of fishes you have?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think FF is the place to advertise scams.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

around 20-30? I can't count spazzy fish. I just loose my place.

And hows this a scam?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

FC~

i agree with kurt, how is this a scam. 
I have 5 fish


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

We can't tell what FC was talking about because sam9953012690 edited his post after she said that


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Ya, he totally edited his thread. First he asked how many fish you have, then he said "and by the way, if you'd like to make easy money online go to 


*insert link*


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Somewhere around 300, not counting fry. 

And yes I'd like to make easy money LOL


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFL @ Sue.
and what was the site, did you go to it? 

I wonder if there giving free stuff away in return for out credit card numbers!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

8 fishes and lots of fry


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have no way of keeping track of my fish..but somewhere in the range of about 400 or so..maybe 500.anybody wanna count em for me.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i have 6. all of them will eat most of your fish though


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

None right now....


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

FYI, the plural of 'fish' is 'fish.'


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I have them all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plural for fish is fish..plural for multiple species would be fishes....i thinks.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good point. Very odd word.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have 44, I think.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I only have 5, but I will have more soon. Also, I have been working on my mom, convincing her she wants fish (and its working, hehehe)


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have them listed in my signature, but I have never bothered to count.:lol: I am about to have a whole lot more as I will set my 135G tank up this coming weekend.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i got somewhere in the high 30s


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I finally counted and it is 52.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

haha i actually stoped and counted, then went to the next page and you had posted it :O


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

itwuzhere said:


> haha i actually stoped and counted, then went to the next page and you had posted it :O


Well, 51 now. One of the new Clown Loaches I just bought did not make it.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

7 for now. Still going to add 13 more to new tank for a total 19 fish in the new tank.

BTW: there will be a guppy in the small tank that may be used for food.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Around 140. 
They don't wanna stand still long enough to count, but that's pretty close.
~2/3 of them are fry


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

3 but two of them are preggo


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

4,877 (not including the ones in my signature) It's a tough job keeping up with the water changes, but I manage.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you really have 4,877 fish??? I have two tanks, totaling 23 fish and 2 shrimp.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

wow 4k fish, wut is the size of ur tank? i want to get a 180-300 gallon fresh water tank and have lots of fish like, mollys, guppies, cory cats, and a few angels


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

somewhere around 250-300


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Knight~Ryder said:


> 4,877 (not including the ones in my signature) It's a tough job keeping up with the water changes, but I manage.


:-?

id love to see YOUR 5000 fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

roflmao @ ryder....i think you need another hose or 2 for fillin them tanks...


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> wow 4k fish, wut is the size of ur tank?


6000 gallons. The glass is at least 6". The filtration takes up a complete room behind the tank. It is maintained by me and occasionally I hire a diver to clean the tank.

I learned a lot from fishforums in a year to pull this off. Thank you FISHFORUMS for everything!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

aspects said:


> :-?
> 
> id love to see YOUR 5000 fish


I'd be glad to show you once you show me in person 3 of you beside each other! :lol:


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Saaaarrrrrcaaaaaasmmmmmm.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I count 27 fish, 4 tanks of various sizes and one QT.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got 5 Heterandria formosa (least killies)


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

i have about 18:fish:


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

About 30 Fish and No fry at the time. I'm trying to catch up to Knight~Ryder.
Need more fish. Can I get a


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

too many....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

must.... have..... more ............ must...... have..... more.........


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well..i just added about 400 more to the count. by march 1st the count should pass 1000.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, knight, ever throw on the swim trunks and take a dive?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

itwuzhere said:


> Hmm, knight, ever throw on the swim trunks and take a dive?


Yeah, once in awhile. Fish get scared though.
I just hate how I have to go through so many bottles of prime. 

At least one capfull does 50 gallons, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

How much does it cost to feed near 5,000 fish Knight? I can hardly imagine...

Now I feel the urge to buy lots more fish...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure KR is pulling our leg


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i only count 21 in his sig. but hey, maybe thats just me


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

dragonbeards said:


> how much does it cost to feed near 5,000 fish knight? I can hardly imagine...
> 
> Now i feel the urge to buy lots more fish...


5,000 fish is a lot! Wow


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> How much does it cost to feed near 5,000 fish Knight? I can hardly imagine...
> 
> Now I feel the urge to buy lots more fish...


Sure you really want to know...
Alright, I'll let you in on a little secret.

I have to order in fish food by the truckload actually. I get wholesale prices because I feed the fish one whole can of flake food a day. Of course this doesn't include treats, but they survive quite good off of the flakes. Lohachatas plecocaine works wonders as well for them. Try it!

It does get pricey, but the wholesale prices help, as with the work I do. It's really worth it in the end. ;-)


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

wait... you really do own 5000 fish?
wow


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I had 5 but just found a boatload of fry in the new tank, probably 20 or so, cant count them because they are super tiny. Will wait and see how they do! Yay free fish for me!
btw
5000 fish = way more poo than I would want to clean!!!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

5000 fish = a complete lie. You guys are falling and falling hard.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL Failz to the max.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i have 2 ATM. 3 if you include the rogue giant danio.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

what happend to the oscars jardini and all those others?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Well you can add 11 (plus 12 shrimp) to my previous count of 3 to make a grand total of 14.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i got rid of everything except the rtcxtsn and the jardini.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe one day I'll post up the routine I go through almost everyday. A big help is the diver I hired to go in and clean and do maintenance. 
I couldn't do it all on my own.


----------

